# Smith ChromaPop Photochromic Rose Flash Any experience?



## kriegs13

I haven't used a photo lens myself. From what I gather, most people are quite happy with them for most situations but still end up using a yellow or something for really bad lighting.


----------



## CelliniKS

I should have a pair arriving today. I can let you know what I think when I get them. I wont have them on snow for a couple weeks though.


----------



## ridinbend

I don't have the chromapop version, but I've used the photochromic in my Iox. It excels in cloudy scenarios where the sun is intermittent. Storm days it's not as good as a low light lens. You could definitely have it as a daily driver if you have a limited budget but it'll be bright on really sunny days too. I love the lens but don't ride with that often.


----------



## Argo

ridinbend said:


> I don't have the chromapop version, but I've used the photochromic in my Iox. It excels in cloudy scenarios where the sun is intermittent. Storm days it's not as good as a low light lens. You could definitely have it as a daily driver if you have a limited budget but it'll be bright on really sunny days too. I love the lens but don't ride with that often.


I agree with this statement but I am not as up beat about it overall. I also have it and never use it therefor it is worthless. lol. I will add that the lens change isn't fast enough for when you go into the trees in sun.

I use the storm and normal chromapop lenses. 90% of the time its the storm lens. Sunny spring days I and after noon on full on sunny days I use the regular one.

IF I had the rose photochrome as my only lens I could/would make it work though, just not my ideal lens....


----------



## WasabiCanuck

I have Smith I/O 7 goggles with Chromapop Sun and Chromapop Storm lenses. I change lens depending on the weather. I haven't used the Rose lens specifically but I really like the Chromapop lenses I have.


----------



## ridinbend

WasabiCanuck said:


> I have Smith I/O 7 goggles with Chromapop Sun and Chromapop Sto cutrm lenses. I change lens depending on the weather. I haven't used the Rose lens specifically but I really like the Chromapop lenses I have.


I had the storm cp last season that was great, but picked up yellow and rose last week. Looking forward to trying the rose. They're discounted on backcountry right now.


----------



## WasabiCanuck

ridinbend said:


> I had the storm cp last season that was great, but picked up yellow and rose last week. Looking forward to trying the rose. They're discounted on backcountry right now.


I would like to pick up the Chromapop Everyday. Looks good for partly cloudy days, probably don't need to change that lens too much. I'm not into the photocromatic (transitions) lenses. I heard they don't work very well from any company.


----------



## CelliniKS

Just got my I/o7 with chromapop photochromic Rose today. Not impressed at all. I can't even tell if it does anything honestly. I took them right out of the box and took a picture/looked through them. Then went outside. It is partly cloudy today. You can clearly see the sun, but it has an overcast haze over it. When I walked outside I immediately wanted a darker lens. I stood in direct sunlight (again it is slightly over cast today so technically not direct), and I noticed no change. I waited a full 2 minutes, and didn't see anything. Took a picture in the same spot as the previous picture, and noticed no difference in the lens shade. I'll probably return these and get a better suited daytime lens to go with my yellow storm.


----------



## say chi sin lo

CelliniKS said:


> Just got my I/o7 with chromapop photochromic Rose today. Not impressed at all. I can't even tell if it does anything honestly. I took them right out of the box and took a picture/looked through them. Then went outside. It is partly cloudy today. You can clearly see the sun, but it has an overcast haze over it. When I walked outside I immediately wanted a darker lens. I stood in direct sunlight (again it is slightly over cast today so technically not direct), and I noticed no change. I waited a full 2 minutes, and didn't see anything. Took a picture in the same spot as the previous picture, and noticed no difference in the lens shade. I'll probably return these and get a better suited daytime lens to go with my yellow storm.


I know this thread is about Smith's products. But what about Oakley's Prizm stuff? I'm partial of course because I own a pair of Flight Deck, them Prizm lens has served me well in bluebird days and 3-4pm sunset hour on the mountain.


----------



## CelliniKS

say chi sin lo said:


> I know this thread is about Smith's products. But what about Oakley's Prizm stuff? I'm partial of course because I own a pair of Flight Deck, them Prizm lens has served me well in bluebird days and 3-4pm sunset hour on the mountain.


I think we are specifically talking about the photochromic lenses (photochromic = transition style lens meaning it shifts it vlt depending on the suns intensity).


----------



## mmurphy3333

CelliniKS said:


> Just got my I/o7 with chromapop photochromic Rose today. Not impressed at all. I can't even tell if it does anything honestly. I took them right out of the box and took a picture/looked through them. Then went outside. It is partly cloudy today. You can clearly see the sun, but it has an overcast haze over it. When I walked outside I immediately wanted a darker lens. I stood in direct sunlight (again it is slightly over cast today so technically not direct), and I noticed no change. I waited a full 2 minutes, and didn't see anything. Took a picture in the same spot as the previous picture, and noticed no difference in the lens shade. I'll probably return these and get a better suited daytime lens to go with my yellow storm.


That's disappointing...but i appreciate the feedback


----------



## CelliniKS

mmurphy3333 said:


> That's disappointing...but i appreciate the feedback


Yeah I was pretty bummed. I returned them. Picked up some I/o7's with chromapop everyday red lenses instead. I hear rumors that their might be some new photochromic tech next year though, so maybe I'll just pick up a new lens if they get the tech right.


----------



## Thijs Schipper

CelliniKS said:


> Picked up some I/o7's with chromapop everyday red lenses instead.


So out of interest, how do those fare? I'm having a really hard time deciding between the Everyday Red and the Sun Red, afraid the Everyday is going to be too light for sunny days but the Sun might be too dark for anything else.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

My IOX's came with the ChromaPop Everyday (Orange/Red) and the ChromaPop Storm. I really like the everyday a lot... more than the ignitor I had on my old pair. It holds up well in normal grey and the bright stuff (sunny blue-bird), but becomes useless fast in flat light and overcast situations. I guess that's a given though. I rock the storms for that and they are OK. I still think they are a tad too dark IMHO at 50% VLT. I'm eying the Storm Yellows.


----------



## CelliniKS

Thijs Schipper said:


> So out of interest, how do those fare? I'm having a really hard time deciding between the Everyday Red and the Sun Red, afraid the Everyday is going to be too light for sunny days but the Sun might be too dark for anything else.


That order ended up being canceled by the store I purchased them from because of a mis stocking issue of some sort. In the end I got a pair of Giro Contacts with a couple of their vivid lenses. I really like them.


----------

